# Moving to France- questions on visa and health insurance, and cars



## Shannon H Polson

Bonjour! Our family of four is planning to move to France this summer for a year. 

As we apply for a visa, if we have Premera Blue Cross health insurance, is there a need to have additional insurance?

We also would like to purchase a used car for the year and we are inclined toward an electric car. Any thoughts about the best places to find a good electric car (for the mountains)?

Merci,

Shannon


----------



## Bevdeforges

As I understand it, the various Blue Cross policies vary state by state in the US. You would have to see if your Blue Cross is able and willing to give you a statement (for the visa application process) that confirms the extent of your out-of-country coverage. There are specific requirements for the level of cover and the extent. Most US health policies seem to limit out of country cover to "emergency" situations. Plus, it may be necessary that your health care cover have "repatriation" cover (i.e. to return you to your home country if you should require long-term or extensive follow up services after an illness or accident).

In your circumstances, I would look at buying a used car either from a dealership or from one of the registered used car dealers. It may cost you a few euros more, but the dealers generally offer a warranty of some duration on used vehicles and they will handle the bulk of the administrative paperwork for you, including getting the required controle technique. (Saves you standing in line at the prefecture to transfer the registration only to find you're missing something.)

Not sure what the used market is for electric vehicles at the moment - but depending on where you'll be living, be sure to check the state of the charging network (which is still pretty much in its infancy here) and what options are available for charging your vehicle at home (depends on the type of electrical service you have at home).


----------



## Shannon H Polson

Bevdeforges said:


> As I understand it, the various Blue Cross policies vary state by state in the US. You would have to see if your Blue Cross is able and willing to give you a statement (for the visa application process) that confirms the extent of your out-of-country coverage. There are specific requirements for the level of cover and the extent. Most US health policies seem to limit out of country cover to "emergency" situations. Plus, it may be necessary that your health care cover have "repatriation" cover (i.e. to return you to your home country if you should require long-term or extensive follow up services after an illness or accident).
> 
> In your circumstances, I would look at buying a used car either from a dealership or from one of the registered used car dealers. It may cost you a few euros more, but the dealers generally offer a warranty of some duration on used vehicles and they will handle the bulk of the administrative paperwork for you, including getting the required controle technique. (Saves you standing in line at the prefecture to transfer the registration only to find you're missing something.)
> 
> Not sure what the used market is for electric vehicles at the moment - but depending on where you'll be living, be sure to check the state of the charging network (which is still pretty much in its infancy here) and what options are available for charging your vehicle at home (depends on the type of electrical service you have at home).


Thank you for this! And helpful perspective on locations for used cars. I had heard it is much less expensive to buy in Belgium or outside the country, but that may come with more challenges than it's worth. Merci!


----------



## Bevdeforges

At the moment, I would strongly advise against trying to save a few euros by buying something outside of France. We're in the process of buying a new EV, and the waits are much worse than usual here. That is pushing people to the used car market - and pushing the prices on used cars sky high. I very much suspect it's much the same in any of the neighboring countries and you really don't want to take on the added cross-border paper chase. 

You'll have more than enough other administrative type rigmarole to get through in your first few months here and if you're only going to be staying for a year, it will be time to sell your car before you get everything settled (or will seem that way at least).


----------



## Clic Clac

Bevdeforges said:


> Not sure what the used market is for electric vehicles at the moment -


At the risk of banging the old drum again
Leclerc (supermarkets) rent a new electric car for 5€/day if OP can satisfy the ID requirements.
Insurance included. Only about 11c/Km extra to pay, unless you bend it.
Then there's an excess of upto 1200 €.

If you are going to bend it make sure you hit a wild boar or a deer. They are covered by the insurance, as xM found out to her delight.

And you get free lunch for 6 months. 😳


----------



## jweihl

We've friends with an electric car, and they like it quite well. They are, however, often frustrated by the paucity of charging stations and the tendency for people with non-electric cars to just grab those spots as if they were regular parking spots. They say that having an electric vehicle definitely requires more planning, research, and patience than non-EVs, and that EV charging varies wildly by location. You might want to check out the situation near wherever you'll be staying. I'm not sure I'd go through the hassle of buying and selling a vehicle for a year's stay if I didn't absolutely have to. Totally depends on where you'll be living though.


----------

